# The Twilight Zone



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 31, 2004)

Anybody else watching the Twilight Zone marathon?

What's your favorite episode?


----------



## Authorised (Dec 31, 2004)

I like the episode with the malicious talking doll. Classic stuff.


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Dec 31, 2004)

Gotta go with the one about the little boy that turns that guy into a jack in the box. Also the one where the lady is considered a freak because she doesn't have a pig face. Classic indeed.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 31, 2004)

Nightmare at 20,000 Feet (William Shatner)

Time Enough at Last (Burgess Meredith)

Living Doll (Telly Savalas)

Will the Real Martian Please Stand Up?


----------



## re4md (Dec 31, 2004)

How about Willoughby?


----------



## Ivan (Jan 1, 2005)

Will the Real Martian Please Stand Up

Is that the one with the old lady trying to destroy a tiny spacecraft and it turns out to be American astronauts?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> Will the Real Martian Please Stand Up
> 
> Is that the one with the old lady trying to destroy a tiny spacecraft and it turns out to be American astronauts?



Here's a synopsis: http://www.scifilm.org/tv/tz/twilightzone2-28.html


----------



## Ivan (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Ivan_
> ...



Ya know, I may be thinking of an episode of the _Outer Limits_, the _Twilight Zone_ Wannbe!

I wish such good TV programming was available these days as the _Twilight Zone_!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



I do too! 

P.S. I think you may have in mind this classic episode called "The Invaders": http://www.scifilm.org/tv/tz/twilightzone2-15b.html

[Edited on 1-1-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Ivan (Jan 1, 2005)

> I think you may have in mind this classic episode called "The Invaders": http://www.scifilm.org/tv/tz/twilightzone2-15b.html



Indeed! Odd, I can still remember seeing that episode for the first time. 

There were SO many good ones!


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jan 1, 2005)

lot of famous actors got their start on the Twilight Zone.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jan 1, 2005)

*little girl missing?*

Not sure if that is the correct episode title or not but it was the one where the parents of a little girl wake up in the middle of the night to hear their little girl crying but can't find her. They end up finding a hole to the 4th dimmension. Weird to say the least. I always wondered if that is where they got the idea for the movie, "Poltergeist" from.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Keylife_fan_
> Not sure if that is the correct episode title or not but it was the one where the parents of a little girl wake up in the middle of the night to hear their little girl crying but can't find her. They end up finding a hole to the 4th dimmension. Weird to say the least. I always wondered if that is where they got the idea for the movie, "Poltergeist" from.



Yep, that's a cool episode: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Girl_Lost_(The_Twilight_Zone)


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jan 1, 2005)

*The Howling Man*

My #1 favorite episode.

David Ellington is on a walking trip of Europe following WWI when he gets caught in a storm. He finds a remote hermitage, but is turned away. After he passes out, the monks are forced to take him in. After reviving, he hears a howling that the brothers say they do not hear. Following the sound, he comes upon a cell with an old man locked inside. The old man says he is being held captive by Brother Jerome, who is insane. After confronting Brother Jerome, he confesses that he is holding the old man prisoner, but the old man is actually the Devil! Ellington promises to keep this secret, but as soon as he gets a chance, he returns to the cell and releases the old man - who proceeds to transform into the devil and disappears. Shortly after, WWII breaks out. Ellington devotes his life to recapturing the Devil. He finally does recapture the Devil. As he prepares to leave to make arrangements to ship him back to the hermitage, he tells his housekeeper to pay no mind to the howling. But, as soon as he leaves, she lifts the bar on the door, and the door swings open.

http://www.tvtome.com/TwilightZone/season2.html


----------



## turmeric (Jan 1, 2005)

I bet a lot of these were classic myths or folktales retold around the flickering blue campfire...


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jan 1, 2005)

*The Changing of the Guard*

Another good episode I liked. Sort of a Wonderful life tribute.
I liked that it sowed how one mans life touched so many without his knowing it.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 1, 2005)

I loved the episode where two men brought a black box with a button it to a poor family at the end of their financial rope.

Push the button and you get 1 million dollars....BUT someone who you do not know in any way will die.

Well, tehy push it and the men come, give them the money, and take the box. As they leave they assure them the box will be going to someone that they do not know in any way.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> I loved the episode where two men brought a black box with a button it to a poor family at the end of their financial rope.
> 
> Push the button and you get 1 million dollars....BUT someone who you do not know in any way will die.
> ...



I don't think I remember ever seeing that episode. One thing about it though, Rod Serling was good at teaching ethics.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 4, 2005)

Twilight Zone marathon all day today on the SciFi channel!


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Jul 4, 2005)

*examination day*

In the far future, twelve-year-old Dickie must pass the government intelligence test. He is very nervous about the outcome of the test but eager to show how smart he is. At the end his parents get the news - Dickie "passed" the test...but the government kills anyone who is too intelligent.

In a futuristic society, a young boy is looking forward to his exams. Everyone has to take them at 12, and he's not worried because he's done some studying. His parents, however, are frantic about it because their son is "different," but try not to show it to him; we are left with the impression that he's not smart enough to pass a test and that something dire happens if he doesn't. They buy him a special present for his birthday, and give it to him early. The next day is the exam, and his father takes him there, but the father can't stay. The parents have to go home and wait till the officials call them with the outcome of the test. The boy is given a truth serum, to make sure he doesn't try and effect the outcome of the test in any way, but he says he would never have cheated anyway. The parents are waiting at home, and they finally receive a phone call from the officials. It's soon apparent why the parents were so worried. The official says that their son was deemed to be too intelligent for their society, and he asks where they would like the body sent.

from:
http://www.steveandmarta.com/new twilight zone/examination_day/exam_synopsis.htm

[Edited on 7-4-2005 by rmwilliamsjr]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 4, 2005)

Does anybody remember the episode where this guy can look at people who are about to die and see a glow in their faces? Then he sees himself in the mirror. Spooky, one of my favorites.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Anybody else watching the Twilight Zone marathon?
> 
> What's your favorite episode?



I used to like watching this show... I think it aired when I grew up watching Nick-at-Nite and TV Land a lot. My favorite episode is _No Time Like the Past_ where an American physicist Paul Driscoll travels backwards in time with the goal of changing the past in order to make the future better. Yep, that is right--he wants to knock off the Fuhrer in 1930s. The chambermaid of the hotel thrawts his attempt. And the time-traveler wrestles the philosophical aspects of it all (the whole confounded space-time continuum problem) after his lack of success at the first time.... he does more time-traveling but for a different reason.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Anybody else watching the [New Year's Eve] Twilight Zone marathon?
> 
> What's your favorite episode?


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reformingstudent_
> My #1 favorite episode.
> 
> David Ellington is on a walking trip of Europe following WWI when he gets caught in a storm. He finds a remote hermitage, but is turned away. After he passes out, the monks are forced to take him in. After reviving, he hears a howling that the brothers say they do not hear. Following the sound, he comes upon a cell with an old man locked inside. The old man says he is being held captive by Brother Jerome, who is insane. After confronting Brother Jerome, he confesses that he is holding the old man prisoner, but the old man is actually the Devil! Ellington promises to keep this secret, but as soon as he gets a chance, he returns to the cell and releases the old man - who proceeds to transform into the devil and disappears. Shortly after, WWII breaks out. Ellington devotes his life to recapturing the Devil. He finally does recapture the Devil. As he prepares to leave to make arrangements to ship him back to the hermitage, he tells his housekeeper to pay no mind to the howling. But, as soon as he leaves, she lifts the bar on the door, and the door swings open.
> ...



I still haven't seen this episode. I wonder if or when they will show it during this marathon.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joseph Ringling_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Reformingstudent_
> ...



The episode is called "The Howling Man" and according to the Sci Fi channel website it is on the list of scheduled episodes but I'm not certain when it will air.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Jan 1, 2006)

"The Obsolete Man" with Burgess Meredith. Classic dealing with the issue of existence of God and faith, and the state as messiah.

[Edited on 1-1-2006 by tcalbrecht]


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Joseph Ringling_
> ...



I finally saw it last night.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 1, 2006)

An occurrence at Owl Creek Bridge!! What a classic. ANybody see this adaptation to Amvrose Bierce's short story?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trevorjohnson_
> An occurrence at Owl Creek Bridge!! What a classic. ANybody see this adaptation to Amvrose Bierce's short story?



Yes, I remember it. Very good!


----------

